# configuration de gmail pour entourage



## amauryd (18 Janvier 2007)

je reitere ma demande: quels sont les configurations exactes pour configurer gmail  sur  entourage   parce qu hotmail  est payant:  j ai regardé sur l aide gmail j ai tt fait 
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13286&topic=1556


 mais malheuresement ca ne marche pas .. je ne peut pas retirer mon courrier comment faire,?,


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Janvier 2007)

c'est difficile de faire mieux et plus précis que la page que tu cites qui explique tout.

moi j'utilise MAil et ça marche (peut être peux tu essayer avec Mail pour voir si ton pb dépend de Gmail ou d'Entourage).
as tu bien activé le transfert POP sur ton compte gmail ?


----------

